# Imprimer directement depuis son iBidule



## Gwen (25 Avril 2011)

Pour info, l'éditeur de logiciel bien connu des utilisateurs d'iPhone grâce au logiciel Phone View dont je parle souvent vient de sortir une solution pour imprimer sur TOUTES les imprimantes connectées à un Mac directement depuis un appareil iPhone, iPad ou iPod Touch.

Son nom : Printopia 

C'est clairement une fonction que beaucoup de personnes attendaient. L'iPad devient un vrai outil de travail fonctionnel pour le coup.

Qui a testé ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2011)

ah pas mal ça ! merci gwen

je testerai ce we avec iPad V1

besoin de jailbreak ? (je ne pense pas, mais sait on jamais)


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2011)

Non, justement, aucun Jailbreak puisque cette fonction utilise simplement la fonction AirPrint qu'Apple a incluse dans ses iBidules.

Pour le moment, je ne l'ai pas encore acheté et je me tâte, car un Bundle comprenant ce logiciel est dispo depuis hier : Mac Legion


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mai 2011)

Testé avec iPad V1 + MBPu sous SL + HP2605 avec prise en charge du recto verso

nickel

rapide

mais aucun contôle des paramètres d'impression


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2011)

J'ai acheté, j'ai testé et ça marche nickel.

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de régalage au niveau des possibilités d'impression. Mais la base est là.


----------

